# Looking for Ouija Board Graphic in PDF for Halloween Invites



## kMG (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking for a Ouija Board graphic in PDF for Halloween invites. Does anyone have one they can send me? It would be great if it's plain white (I will print on wood-grain looking paper). My brother has photoshop and can rearrange letters, etc. for me. Thanks!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw a great Ouija board sign at Big Lots this weekend. You could hunt for one in your area and then scan it to make the image you need. Otherwise - try these links:

Images for ouija board

http://www.google.com/images?oe=utf...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCQQsAQwAA&biw=1008&bih=571


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

You may want to try searching the forums. Someone here used a ouija board as invitations and said he would email people the image for their use. Look awesome too. Good luck!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Check with pdcollins6092. I think he had one in his templates that he offered. They are probably in his albums. He made my invitations this year and they rock!


----------



## kMG (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you! I just contacted him!


----------

